# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Δημιουργία νέας κατηγορίας

## jimmad4

Καλημέρα, καλό θα ήταν να δημιουργηθεί μια κατηγορία Πλυστικά μηχανήματα. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που έχει και βγάζουν προβλήματα διάφορα.

----------

